# Breeders in South Louisiana?



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to race homers back in the 90's. I was explaining to my kids how I used to race with the Thibodaux club and now they want to try it. I have Swiss Mondaine now. The club I used to be in shut down so I lost contact with anyone that used to breed. My carpenter will be finished the loft this weekend. I still have my old wind wooden clock. I am looking for a breeder in south Louisiana to pick up a few pairs and show my kids some elses loft. Any breeders her in south Louisian. I live in Galliano La 70354


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_louisiana.htm


----------



## pogoforeman (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, The club in larose is the same club that was thibodaux's club it is now closed down but I will contact New Iberia


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I live in South Louisiana, oh yeah, you already know that because we swapped pigeons. lol.
Whats up? How are the birds?


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome back!

Give the AU a call 405-848-5801 and tell them where you live and someone from the national office will give you the name and contact information to the nearest club.

You can also go to the AU’s band listing and see if you can identify a club or person closest to you as well. http://www.pigeon.org/bandlistings.php


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i fly with the lafayette club new iberia shut down and joined with us 
send me a pm and i'll see what i can get you


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

*South Louisiana*

I'm in south Louisiana. The club closest to you is probably going to be Bayou. They ship from Raceland and fly with the Greater New Orleans Combine. Dean Ledet and Sunny Hock are two officers of the club. Send me a PM if you are interested and I'll get you some phone numbers. I'm sitting out for a while, but will gladly breed you some yb's, give you some breeders, and can get some others to do the same. Just drop me a line.


----------

